

Ask HN :“Does Quarantines for Health care works seem reasonable? - gamechangr
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/26/ebola-quarantine_n_6049936.html

======
damurdock
I don't think any of us are qualified to make that decision, really (unless
you're an expert in epidemics). The people spending their entire lives
studying these kinds of outbreaks are saying that quarantine is unnecessary,
so I'm inclined to agree. If the data and situation change, so be it.

I certainly wouldn't ask Dr. Fauci what kind of programming language to start
a project in.

